
Edward Snowden Demonstrates How to “Go Black” - randomname2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4LOyi3EMWU
======
sschueller
In Switzerland I get:

"The uploader has not made this video available in your country. "

Well, that's nice.

~~~
Johan-bjareholt
Seems to be the case in multiple European countries, I get the same message in
Sweden

~~~
randomname2
US only. If you're not in the US, use a proxy/VPN to access the video.

Basically it shows Snowden taking the cameras and microphones out of an
iPhone.

~~~
Bromskloss
How does one know when one has gotten everything out?

